# Ein Objekt in Illustrator im Kreis duplizieren



## brecht (5. März 2003)

Hallo Welt !

Bräuchte nen dringenden Rat in Illustrator.

Ich hab ein Objekt erstellt von mir aus ne Kugel.

Diese möchte ich nun in gleichmäßigen abständen im Kreis immer

wieder duplizieren. Gibt es da ne clevere und vor allem schnelle 

Möglichkeit dies zu tätigen ohne das ich mühevoll das Objekt immer 

wieder dupliziere und durch Handarbeit an die richtige Stelle rücke ?


Hoffe das mir da jemand helfen kann.


Bin über jeden Rat mehr als dankbar.


Gruß

Brecht


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. März 2003)

Außer über Copy Paste und "Reflect Tool" sehe ich keine andere Möglichkeit auf die Schnelle, verwende aber Illu auch selten, bevorzuge Freehand, da funktioniert sowas wunderbar *smile*...


----------



## brecht (5. März 2003)

Hmm - würde zugern wissen wie und ob das in Illustrator zu 

bewerkstelligen ist ?

Wie funktioniert das den in FreeHand ?

Vielen Dank einstweilen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. März 2003)

In Freehand kann man bei den Dreh-/Kipp-/Neig-/Spiegeloptionen direkt die Anzahl der Kopien angeben ( und Winkel etc....) !

S. Anhang ( Frehhand 9.0 ) , in der 10 gehts noch twas besser...


----------



## brecht (5. März 2003)

Danke Webcutdirector.

Hat mir einstweilen sehr geholfen.

Bis die Tage.

Yo


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. März 2003)

Hi,

mach deine "Kugel" und wähl sie aus. Dann in der Pinselpalette auf "Neuer Pinsel". Dort dann "Spezialpinsel" auswählen und im darauffolgenden Menü "Drehung relativ zu Pfad". Ok klicken.

Jetzt schnappst du dir das Kreiswerkzeug und zeichnest damit deinen Kreis. Als letztes klickst du bei ausgewähltem Kreis auf den eben erstellten Pinsel in der Pinselpalette und schon klappts mit der Nachbarin. 

Wenn du jetzt noch die Zahl der Pinsel auf dem Kreis ändern möchtest, dann gehst du wieder in die Pinsel-Optionen und änderst den Abstand bei angeklickter "Vorschau".

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## brecht (6. März 2003)

Hi Lightbox.

Hey vielen Dank für deinen tollen Tip.

Die Sache hat für mich trotzdem noch nen kleinen Haken.

Bei deinem Beispiel wird die Kugel leider Kugel an Kugel

gedoppelt und ich, ( anspruchsvoll wie ich nun mal bin )

will eben Kugeln haben, die in gleichmäßigen Abständen

im Kreis nebeneinander stehen - also quasi mit Leerraum

zwischen den einzelnen Kugeln.

Dein Tip hat mich zum nachdenken gebracht weil er der Sache

sehr nah dran war und ich hab eine Lösung für mein Problem

mit deiner Hilfe gefunden. Ich hab einfach hinter der Kugel,

die ich als erstes angelegt hab noch ne etwas größere Elipse

angelegt und diese dann transparent gemacht. Danach hab ich

den Spezialpinsel für beide Objekte angelegt und voila

Es passt.


( Geht allerdings nicht für Objekte mit Verläufen )

Also ist meine Kugel hinfällig - aber egal.

Ich wollte nur wissen wie man ein Objekt im Kreis vervielfacht

und das weiß ich jetzt.


Vielen Dank


Gruß Brecht


----------

